# Camper a/c Debate



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi guys.
Ok heres my debate several people have said that running your a/c at home with your camping adaptor on a 20amp 110 volt line will kill your compressor. And many people have said that this practice while not to be used for long periods and only a few lights and a/c wouldnt hurt a thing. So what do you guys think I would love to know for sure and even a little of the theroy as to why?:scratchhead:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I was told not to, because it might blow a breaker, not sure about the compressor deal. I never have mine plug in at home anyway....if so just for a short period, but nothing running in the camper. Just charging.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I am not sure either, but I do believe damage can happen to the AC unit if you attempt running it without enough amperage. A 13000 btu unit needs 14 amps to run, and a 15000 btu unit needs around 16 amps if I remember correct.

I have a seperate panel in my workshop which has 20 amps. I attempted running my AC unit one day, and it didnt have enough power to fire it up, I quickly turned it back off. Of course there were other things drawing power at the time, so I didnt supply the camper the full 20 at the time.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

ok sure so 20 amps with lights or the microwave going i could see not being enough amps for the commpressor to start. But it should run it if nothing else drawing on the circut right? just wondering if like cleaning the camper in the heat could you run it or do i have to run a new 10 gage wire to my garage with a 30 amp breaker? at least copper wire went down in price:thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The only time I run my a/c and it's not on 30 amp is if I'm at home, I may run it for 30 seconds before a trip just to make sure it's still working. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

Plugging into a 20 amp or 15 amp circuit won't cause anything to happen other than maybe a tripped breaker in the house panel if it draws too much current. Where the issue comes in is if you have a low voltage issue. Most homes don't have this issue. if you did , you would be having appliance problems in the house.

This is a big issue at allot of campgrounds around the country that don't maintain their power drops. This is also the reason I carry a multi meter to varify the voltage before I plug in. Hughes made the autoformer to address the low or high voltage issues and to raise or lower the voltage to the proper level to prevent brownouts and compressor failures.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello all
Well during the summer my trailer sits in my driveway and I always plug it into the house. It's only plugged into a 15 amp @ 120v circuit. Mostly because we want to keep the fridge on to keep the food we leave in there for the next trip cold oh and to keep the beers nice and cold too!!! During the day it gets really hot in there and if I need to do some work in there I through on the AC. I never thought twice about it and never had a problem.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

I have mine plugged into a separate 30 amp circuit that I ran to the unit. I keep it plugged in and running at all times along with the refrigerator. Also convenient if I need to go in at night. Have lights etc.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

If your trailer cord can't reach the house outlet, make sure use at least a 30 mp RV cord or a heavy duty extension cord. Daisy chaining lightweight extension cords might result in a fire.

Ruide


----------

